# prostate cancer at 52..was told today



## no clue (Sep 9, 2014)

Tests coming bone scan and lymp node I think. This seems bad for me.


----------



## no clue (Sep 9, 2014)

and grow hard people!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 9, 2014)

Bad news is that it's cancer. The good news is that it's generally one of the slowest to progress and thus relatively benign. Caught it early, I hope? That's good too. There is much to be thankful for in any dark moment...

My grandfather had it for over fifteen years and died of an unrelated cause. I'm sure treatment is even better now.

Best of luck to you, and I have it on the best authority that weed really helps, lol


----------



## nameno (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Man,There is a fellow on here "old goat" I believe & with super silver haze got his #s down 'till the Dr told him not to worry about it any longer. That's the way I remember it.It was past all the legal states in that next group of post. Gl


----------



## no clue (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks people..My diagnosis is bad. cancer is past the prostate into the lymph system though maybe not into my bones. Not 2 be negative but there is a good chance I won't see next year. peace


----------



## UncleBurnie (Sep 18, 2014)

You gonna try Rick Simpson oil?


----------



## no clue (Sep 18, 2014)

UncleBurnie said:


> You gonna try Rick Simpson oil?


I am. I have a tent and a 1000w going that is a month or so from harvest. I had a hormone shot last week and am starting radiation therapy next week. Urologist says try everything..and hope we can slow the cancer.


----------



## UncleBurnie (Sep 19, 2014)

no clue said:


> I am. I have a tent and a 1000w going that is a month or so from harvest. I had a hormone shot last week and am starting radiation therapy next week. Urologist says try everything..and hope we can slow the cancer.


Best of luck to you.


----------



## no clue (Sep 25, 2014)

UncleBurnie said:


> Best of luck to you.


Thanks man. I think people are so afraid of cancer that they hardly respond. There are some really caring folks out in Oregon and one of them is going to start me on RSO. It's a chance at life for me!


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 25, 2014)

no clue said:


> Thanks man. I think people are so afraid of cancer that they hardly respond. There are some really caring folks out in Oregon and one of them is going to start me on RSO. It's a chance at life for me!


I guess I was a little apprehensive in commenting so you're right there.
Hopefully the RSO is a game changer for you, sincerely all the best.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 25, 2014)

Wanted to wish you luck. Good thoughts your way. LONNNGG history of prostate cancer in my family.. So you know Im high risk. I want to know if the RSO does anything for you. for sure watching this.


----------



## no clue (Sep 26, 2014)

Keep a doctor's finger up your ass man..and PSA score every time they test your bloodTell the doc..don't be shy


----------



## RaraAvis (Sep 28, 2014)

I am no clue's wife. This is the most horriblist thing that could have happened. We have been married 23 years, and we spend every moment together we can. We currently are contractors together, but met each other at work, had other businesses together...spent life finding ways to be together. In the woods, on the water, watching Judge Judy. He is embarking on a journey tomorrow to meet somebody who may save our life. I would like to talk to you, I have questions, probably not the ones you might think. Please pm me. I am so hopeful about this journey, I totally agree trying RSO. I told him I would make it for him on the way from the doctor the day he was told. I make/take golden dragon when I am able for migraines and anxiety. I have introduced it to our employee for anxiety and that 1/2 teaspoon in the morning with coffee is amazing. Okay, I believe. I believe the RSO will give me more time with no clue. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Sep 28, 2014)

Well, this is bad news to say the least........Good luck to both of you......positive thoughts & vibes your way.


----------



## Skylor (Sep 28, 2014)

no clue said:


> Keep a doctor's finger
> up your ass man..and PSA score every time they test your bloodTell the doc..don't be shy


Gee I thought my doctor was rushing me at 49 to check my prostate...it was my first physical since HS, lol.....I don't know if he checked my PSA.

How did they find yours ? Is it true you can have no problems yet have cancer---I guess so but if you don't mind, how did you find out you had cancer......and yeah, best of luck to you....are they talking surgery, I think I heard its the best way to slow it down but kiss sex goodbye...then again, sex can be more trouble then its worth, ha ha


----------



## texasjack (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## no clue (Sep 29, 2014)

Just ask em to check your PSA score each time they test your blood for stuff. as soon as they saw my score docs were looking at each other like wtf..I knew it was bad news


----------



## Skylor (Sep 29, 2014)

no clue said:


> Just ask em to check your PSA score each time they test your blood for stuff. as soon as they saw my score docs were looking at each other like wtf..I knew it was bad news


And here some doc's are saying PSA gives too many false positives and the test isn't worth taking...have you heard about Dendreon, they have a treatment called Provenge, its very costly thou, like $90,000 US dollars..sometimes insurance will cover it


----------



## John1961 (Sep 29, 2014)

It's important to understand that the PSA Test is just an indicator, it is not a test for cancer. The PSA test looks at the bloodstream levels of a certain protein produced by the prostate. Unfortunately, there are several things that can cause that PSA to rise, which includes having prostate cancer. The reason some doctors are no longer recommending routine PSA screening is not because the test is inaccurate, it's because the results can be misinterpreted. Many men have gone down the path of surgery, radiation, and hormone therapy because of how those PSA test results were explained and (mis)understood.

I am a prostate cancer survivor and I continue to fight this disease today. I was diagnosed over three years ago as a result of a blood-screening my doctor ordered when I went to see her with a bad case of the flu. Had she not requested a PSA test in that blood screening, I might never have known I had prostate cancer. In most cases, there are no symptoms in the early to intermediate stages of the disease. It's not until late stage prostate cancer do symptoms appear, and by then it's typically too late for a cure. That's why it's so important for all men to have a "baseline" PSA screening at age 40, and then annually once you reach the age of 50.

On the positive side, Prostate Cancer is not necessarily the "death sentence" it once was. Most prostate cancers are typically slow-growing and by the time folks find out they have prostate cancer, in reality they've probably had it for several years or more. I know one person in my local prostate cancer support group (UsToo dot com) that has been battling prostate cancer for over 20 years. The important thing to remember is that you alone are your own best advocate. Doctors can suggest what they think is going on or what treatments might work better than others, etc., but it's up to you to research your options, deciding what treatments to accept, what drugs to put into your body, etc.

No Clue / RaraAvis - I recommend you check out HealingWell (all one word) dot com. They have an excellent forum devoted to Prostate Cancer. You will find many people there all dealing with prostate cancer to one degree or another. You will also find a great deal of information concerning the latest treatments available.

You are more than welcome to PM me if you would like to discuss anything privately.

Best of luck to the both of you.


----------



## no clue (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you much. The support from folks has beeen amazing and it means much


----------



## gb123 (Oct 1, 2014)

Kick its ass with the oil as meds.
Use a maintenance dose as well after it's gone.
Life will be good


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Oct 3, 2014)

Any updates no clue??? Hang in there.


----------



## no clue (Oct 9, 2014)

Well I have worked my way up to the full medical dose of RSO. I am taking this daily and we will see. The medical docs are giving me little chance of living long..I plan to though. Fuck those vultures


----------



## Bugeye (Oct 9, 2014)

Stay positive and never give up!


----------



## no clue (Oct 16, 2014)

Still here. Have been taking the full dose daily for a while..I feel better but it could be anything I guess that is making me feel that way.


----------



## no clue (Oct 18, 2014)

Bugeye said:


> Stay positive and never give up!


Thanks I appreciate your support .


----------



## no clue (Oct 18, 2014)

I just have to say that a fellow who calls himself CaretakerDad on here has had my back. Thankyou man.


----------



## no clue (Oct 18, 2014)

Cancer sucks much..I do not like it


----------



## Bugeye (Oct 18, 2014)

Hang in there brother! It's called a fight for a reason. I haven't been in your shoes, but I know you feel like you are taking some hits. Just remember you are fighting back hard at the cellular level. Get as much rest as you can because that's when you deliver your hardest hits. You can do this!


----------



## gb123 (Oct 18, 2014)

no sugar!!
lots of water!!...eat right!!
suppositories work well for down there as well. More meds this way!! Not as much of an effect as you get when you ingest it. 
hope this helps.


----------



## wwrockyou (Dec 28, 2014)

No clue, any updates ? How are you feeling ?


----------



## AverageJoe88 (Jan 3, 2015)

Lifting weights make the immune system do incredible things.
Best of Luck.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 6, 2015)

gb123 said:


> no sugar!!
> lots of water!!...eat right!!
> suppositories work well for down there as well. More meds this way!! Not as much of an effect as you get when you ingest it.
> hope this helps.


Tommy Chong claims to have beaten prostate cancer with RSO suppositories.

It's been a while since an update from no clue, I hope you're hanging in there brother!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 6, 2015)

no clue said:


> Thanks people..My diagnosis is bad. cancer is past the prostate into the lymph system though maybe not into my bones. Not 2 be negative but there is a good chance I won't see next year. peace


No clue, sorry to hear about your diagnosis. Sounds like stage 3, maybe 4, while it's not good, it can be beaten or managed. Edibles/oils are a definite help. When you're going through treatments, MJ helps in fighting off side effects, both physically and mentally.

I have a form of lymphoma that apparently cannot be cured, so "they" tell me and remind me almost every visit my oncologist. I say fuck that, manage your stress levels (gardening is great!), eat well, exercise when you can, medicate with MJ in addition to whatever other (medical) treatments you decide on and stay positive.

I was diagnosed at late stage 4 (throughout my body and 25% coverage in my bones), they gave me 6-12 months at the time of diagnosis. That was early 2010, this March marks 5 years, I'm going to party like a fucking rock star. Live every day, rid yourself of any stress, stay positive and best of luck to you! Cheers


----------



## doingdishes (Jan 21, 2015)

no clue said:


> Cancer sucks much..I do not like it





RaraAvis said:


> I am no clue's wife. This is the most horriblist thing that could have happened. We have been married 23 years, and we spend every moment together we can. We currently are contractors together, but met each other at work, had other businesses together...spent life finding ways to be together. In the woods, on the water, watching Judge Judy. He is embarking on a journey tomorrow to meet somebody who may save our life. I would like to talk to you, I have questions, probably not the ones you might think. Please pm me. I am so hopeful about this journey, I totally agree trying RSO. I told him I would make it for him on the way from the doctor the day he was told. I make/take golden dragon when I am able for migraines and anxiety. I have introduced it to our employee for anxiety and that 1/2 teaspoon in the morning with coffee is amazing. Okay, I believe. I believe the RSO will give me more time with no clue. Thanks for reading this.


i hope all is well. please update us on your progress
sending you positive energy, light and love


----------



## budlover13 (Jan 21, 2015)

no clue said:


> Tests coming bone scan and lymp node I think. This seems bad for me.


My Dad had it and survived. You can too. Keep your head up and fight this fight. 

Best wishes.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2015)

My best wishes for a full recovery. After reading what your wife wrote, I'd say you have a lot to live for!

Fight the good fight, let no one say you didn't give it everything you had!


----------



## Punk (Feb 6, 2015)

I wish you the best. You're going to pull through. I just watched a family member die from cancer recently, and theirs was much more severe (and a totally different type of cancer) I'm sure you're in good hands.


----------



## Ximaxxx (Feb 6, 2015)

no clue said:


> Tests coming bone scan and lymp node I think. This seems bad for me.


make rick simpson oil, organic grow flower preferably indica strong medicinal cbds in most really strong indica medical strains. but you could alctualy make, if u can get cbd strain buds. and add that to the rick simpson oil during ever dose and it will enhance cbds supercharging the rick simpson oil. good luck eat healthy fruits n veggies man also try juicing ur vegetables ,carrots,radish, kale, banana-makes everything taste good in smoothy. fruits like that with masking flavor u add to vegie juices and it makes it actually enjoyable rather then a task to eat healthy. One more think Oregano oil, i recomened that. its strong strong health benefits in oregano oil im shur it would go perfect with the rick simpson oil. get better bro \|/


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Feb 6, 2015)

Don't stop fighting. My father was diagnosed with advanced small cell and squamous cell lung cancer at the same time, stage 4, wasn't given much chance of survival, Dana-Farber used him as a test subject/case study because they never saw anyone with both of them at the same time. It was a long hard battle but he won. I know time is of the essence but look into all available treatment methods, alternative and holistic. Your will to survive is the strongest weapon against it, keep a picture of your wife/children/family/friends with you at all times, I didn't know it at the time but that's what my father did, and every time he thought about giving up and dying he'd pull it out and know there was a reason to keep fighting.


----------



## wwrockyou (May 3, 2015)

wwrockyou said:


> No clue, any updates ? How are you feeling ?


?


----------



## TubePot (May 3, 2015)

Godspeed........

I just check his profile and *(no clue was last seen:Nov 2, 2014)*


----------



## Doobius1 (May 3, 2015)

I sent him a pm...maybe he will get an email notification and update us. I hope hes doin ok


----------



## TEK_OG (May 9, 2015)

no clue said:


> Tests coming bone scan and lymp node I think. This seems bad for me.


No no ... its just a change..NEVER THE END ...#fukcancer we winning everyday we awake....


----------



## BigNoobie (Jul 14, 2015)

Found this looking around the forums, I really hope that wherever you are, you are free and doing wonderfully even if that place is where we can't go just yet. Mom passed in 09 from the same and i was not as aware of the medicinal properties of a lot of shit out there. Hope you here, but if you there, tell her hi from me. Maybe wife be able to see and let us know. Too many good people still doing good things, too many gone.


----------

